# 1984



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2018)

Who here still gets chills from reading that book?


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 11, 2018)

I get chills from seeing stuff in the book happening now....


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 11, 2018)

I was 7. There’s a book?!??!


Whoa, just read a bit about it. Big brother and a memory hole. What a mess. Samsung TVs are pretty close to what they then thought was a brain washing machine that can listen.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 11, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Who here still gets chills from reading that book?


I do. Wait...one second, please.


Captain_N said:


> I get chills from seeing stuff in the book happening now....


okay, I'll rephrase: I get chills from THIS.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tbh got bored of it and never finished

Would rather watch the apprentice: kremlin edition


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 11, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Tbh got bored of it and never finished
> 
> Would rather watch the apprentice: kremlin edition


You’re watching it RIGHT NOW!! tinyLOL


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 16, 2018)

I've also read it, some of the things in there are slowly becoming a reality.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 16, 2018)

1984 became the fedora of books. Thanks.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> 1984 became the fedora of books. Thanks.


The Book Has Become Popular Therefore Even If It's Good I Won't Admit I Like It.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 16, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> The Book Has Become Popular Therefore Even If It's Good I Won't Admit I Like It.


Why Do You Type Like This? The problem with the book is how people use it as tool to show off their presumptuous intelligence, when in reality more than half the people who claimed to have read it didn't at all. And they still have to shove it literally everywhere. Trump wins the election? 1984 was right! Some company does something shady? 1984 was right!! It's raining? 1984 did it!!!


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> The problem with the book is how people use it as tool to show off their presumptuous intelligence, when in reality more than half the people who claimed to have read it didn't at all. And they still have to shove it literally everywhere. Trump wins the election? 1984 was right! Some company does something shady? 1984 was right!! It's raining? 1984 did it!!!


I'm sure it happens, but I can't fault them. Maybe I've yet have to see people use it inappropriately(1), but in the majority of cases I've seen mostly...how to call it?...inside jokes, interwoven in the conversation in such a way that someone not having read the novel doesn't understand the origin and/or implications (e.g. "...is really applying for the junior anti-sex league").



(1): okay, I can remember one instance: someone who assumed that "Brave new world" and "1984" were very comparable. That was one time I was sure the fellow hadn't read 1984 but assumed that "dystopian" and "written mid last century" meant that they're even remotely close.


----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2018)

I haven't read it... but I guess I should some time. I have read 1Q84 though (ichi-kyuu-hachi-yon which sounds the same as "one nine eight four" in Japanese), by Haruki Murakami. It has nothing to do with 1984 except the similar title.

Speaking of books that are popular to name-drop to seem intelligent, even if they haven't read it: Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace. I have it, and only read about 50 pages or so just to check it out / preview it, but I wanted to read a few other books first (finishing up a fantasy series and stuff).


----------



## duwen (Oct 18, 2018)

It's not that it's 'hip' to like the book (or just infer that you like the book) - the book has *always* been a popular work of contemporary fiction, and is considered a 'must read' in the same vein as Lord of The Flies, Catcher in the Rye, Fahrenheit 451, A Clockwork Orange, and many others.
Quoting Kurt Vonnegut lines peeves me far more... _so it goes_


----------

